# rc_depend_strict="NO"

## arrakyn

Bonjour,

depuis hier je ne parvient pas à accéder à ma machine en ssh, pour cause, au boot le ssh ne peu se lancer car toutes mes interfaces ne sont pas up.

pourtant j'ai bien été toucher à mon fichier /etc/rc.conf et configuré la variable suivantes:

rc_depend_strict="NO".

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée ?

----------

## geekounet

Hello, de même ici, peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

